

Thoughts on a YC bubble - sanketfirodiya
http://sanketfirodiya.posterous.com/y-combinator-bubble-or-not
Have we entered another tech bubble of overzealous founders who are trying to build things which the world simply does not need?
======
HaloZero
I think any advantage of actual connections, especially network ones, make all
the difference and YC has an extensive network of connections.

